# Fixed my Check Engine Light today, P0134 OBD 2 code



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2002)

I went to autozone today to get a free OBD 2 test because my check engine light was on. The car also hesitated from time to time through the RPMs, as if it were running out of gas. The trouble code was P0134, O2 sensor, (Bank 1, Sensor 1) No activity. This obviously sounds like a bad o2 sensor. Autozone had one in stock for...$154 bucks. OUCH!! And I wasn't sure if it was the front sensor or rear sensor. SO I called VW, asked them if the had the sensor and what did bank1, senosr 1 mean and they told me it was the front sensor. Ok, cool. Now was I going to pay the $154? Sure, but out of curiousity I asked the VW dealer what the cost was for the sensor. He said $50 bucks. I couldn't believe it. The dealer was 3 times cheaper than an aftermarket sensor. Go figure. I got the sensor and installed it myself in less than 30 min. The dealer said it would cost me an hour of labor to put it in at $77. Not that is a rip. They also warned that the problem may not be the o2 sensor, it may be the mass airflow sensor they said. I took a chance and voila...no more hesitation and I took the car back to autozone where they reset my check engine light for free again and now the cars runs perfect and is doing fine. I am soooo happy that is all it was. Hope this will help someone else down the road.


----------



## ILLZ (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Fixed my Check Engine Light today, P0134 OBD 2 code ([email protected])*

How long has the light been off for? It sounds to me you got this done recently, and sometimes if you reset the codes on your ecu, the light won't come back on for 3-4 days...it happens to me alot when i reset my CEL...just don't want you to get your hopes up bro


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Fixed my Check Engine Light today, P0134 OBD 2 code (ILLZ)*

VW selling O2 sensors for $50????







I replaced mine early this year and with wholesale discount it set me back about $105.. the dealer quoted me $150 or so...what gives? I can't believe VW has drastic cut in parts prices...they get most of their dealer profit from parts and service!


----------



## mbacayon (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Fixed my Check Engine Light today, P0134 OBD 2 code (spitpilot)*

A few months ago I received a recall notice for the O2 sensor and that VW would replaace it for free. I brought it in with my check engine light and they told me that they would touch my O2 sensor because they said my MAF is no good. They told me it would cost about $800 to replace the MAF and then they would do the recall. So look into that recall.


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Fixed my Check Engine Light today, P0134 OBD 2 code (mbacayon)*

quote:[HR][/HR] They told me it would cost about $800 to replace the MAF [HR][/HR]​


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Fixed my Check Engine Light today, P0134 OBD 2 code (mbacayon)*

Because of the high rate of MAF failures and the o2 sensor recall, VW is now selling those parts at nearly cost. The MAFs are now under $50 and the o2 sensors are, as well. The MAF takes literally 5 minutes or less to replace.


----------

